# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Παχαλινές Ευχές 2006

## efouskayak

Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους.

Προσεκτικές μετακινήσεις θα τα πούμε Δευτέρα - Τρίτη... 

να είστε καλά εσείς και οι οικογένειες σας  :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

KALH ANASTASH KAI KALA MYALA!

----------


## gvaggelas

Καλό Πάσχα και Καλή Ανάσταση

----------


## efouskayak

> KALH ANASTASH KAI KALA MYALA!



Μυαλά??????? τι έιναι τούτο??????

φιλιά σε όλουςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς

----------


## triad

καλη ανασταση με υγεια για ολους!Κ προσοχη στο δρομο!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έυχομαι σε εσας και τις οικογένειες σας *Καλό Πάσχα !!!*

----------


## sailing_2004

Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους και ευτυχισμένος ο καινούργιος Πάσχας!!!!!
Sail Away....

----------


## Asterias

Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους. Καλά σουβλίσματα κ προσοχή στους δρόμους!!!

----------


## xara

*ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ*

**

----------


## Morgan

γυρισαμεεεεε

----------


## Asterias

...με πυρετο!!!!

----------


## efouskayak

και εμείςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς

----------


## efouskayak

> ...με πυρετο!!!!


εμείς καλά... ευτυχώς  :Wink:

----------


## Morgan

> και εμείςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς


που πηγατε???

----------


## efouskayak

Στα μαγευτικά .....Πολιτικά Ευβοίας !!!!!!
Εσείς ; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Morgan

ασε τωρα μεγαλη ιστορια!

ασχετη ερωτηση...ειναι αυτο το θεμα να βρισκεται στο "Προτάσεις μελών και σχόλια "  ????

----------


## Alex

*Καλημέρα σε όλους και Χριστός Ανέστη.*
*Χρόνια πολλά σε όσους γιόρταζαν αυτές τις μέρες.*
*Πυρετούς βλέπω, γιατί ρε παιδιά? Εγώ πήγα Λευκάδα, είχε καταπληκτικό καιρό και έκανα και μπανάκι στην υπέροχη θάλασσα του Ιονίου. * 
*Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν και μην ξεχνάτε μπροστά μας έχουμε το τριήμερο της Πρωτομαγιάς!!!* :Very Happy:

----------

